# How fast would i be?



## efitzgerald1231 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey everyone, i am planning to do a couple mods over the winter. I am going to spend the money and get SLP's LT headers and their Loudmouth 1 exhaust. I'll also be gettin the Predator tuner as well. I have just a LPE CAI installed. So what i want to know is after those couples mods installed, what am i looking like at the wheels and what could i expect in the 1/4 mile. I am a 06 A4. Thanks everyone.

Oh, and if anyone has any other ideas for me to make some easy power that would be great. I dont want nitrous and no money for forced induction. Thanks again.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

efitzgerald1231 said:


> Hey everyone, i am planning to do a couple mods over the winter. I am going to spend the money and get SLP's LT headers and their Loudmouth 1 exhaust. I'll also be gettin the Predator tuner as well. I have just a LPE CAI installed. So what i want to know is after those couples mods installed, what am i looking like at the wheels and what could i expect in the 1/4 mile. I am a 06 A4. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has any other ideas for me to make some easy power that would be great. I dont want nitrous and no money for forced induction. Thanks again.


the LM exhaust at your power levels could be better spent on something else. it won't really make you much power. a tune would be the best thing you could do after you put on the headers. it will tighten up the shift points and optimize your AFR and timing a lot. a good dyno tune should be in the $400-500 range (unless you want to spring $850 and get a wideband and tuning suite and learn it yourself). a pedator is "ok" but not the best. a pair of M/T or BFG drag radials should be the next thing. i'd say 12.8 should be easily doable depending on conditions and elevation.


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> a tune would be the best thing you could do after you put on the headers. it will tighten up the shift points and optimize your AFR and timing a lot.


What do you mean by "tighten up the shift points and optimize your AFR and timing a lot?" 
Sorry, kind of a newbie to the forum...trying to learn as much as i can. Thanks


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

efitzgerald1231 said:


> Hey everyone, i am planning to do a couple mods over the winter. I am going to spend the money and get SLP's LT headers and their Loudmouth 1 exhaust. I'll also be gettin the Predator tuner as well. I have just a LPE CAI installed. So what i want to know is after those couples mods installed, what am i looking like at the wheels and what could i expect in the 1/4 mile. I am a 06 A4. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone has any other ideas for me to make some easy power that would be great. I dont want nitrous and no money for forced induction. Thanks again.


I have the LM I and love it. Loud and mean...A big Dif...:seeya:


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Monaro6MT said:


> What do you mean by "tighten up the shift points and optimize your AFR and timing a lot?"
> Sorry, kind of a newbie to the forum...trying to learn as much as i can. Thanks


In laymans terms...........it makes everything work more efficiently.......thus, making more power. The 'shift points' will make the tranny shift at a certain rpm under hard acceleration.....i.e., if you run a 1/4 mile, you want the tranny to shift at red line, keeping the rpm's high so you dont lose the power band nor time.
The biggest part of modding is getting all the right parts to all work together as efficiently as possible to achieve the maximum performance.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

some companies make kits for the GTO, SLP for one. if a kit they have does not meet you needs, ask them what they recomend. talk to your local speed shops, try several and talk to severam people get their opinions, books and the internet


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the SLP kits are priced higher than the sum of the parts and they aren't known for making that much power for what you spend. you could do much better


----------

